# Needle Leave Windelov ?



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

I was cleaning up my nano tank today and look what I found. This suppose to be Microsorum pteropus either narrow or taiwan, I'm not too sure about it. But one of the thin leaf has the windelov's wrinkle leaf. 
Look at the center of the picture, and the zoomed one.


----------

